# Loreal Color Pulse



## nounierocks (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of using the loreal color pulse on black hair? The loreal color pulse is a hair coloring moouse that is suppose to stay on for 8-10 washes? I don't know about it.. but has anybody tried the chilled plum on natural black hair...? Just wondering..


----------



## Laura (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome to MuT nounierocks! I'm Laura from ireland. I havent tried L'Oreal Colour Pulse yet but i have been meaning to for a while now. I think because its only semi-permanent dye that it might not work as well as permanent dyes but its always worth a shot! At least you know it washes out after a few washes if it doesnt work out how you'd like it to





If you need help with anything on this site just shout!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome nounie! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet ya!





I've never tried this - so I'm not very familiar with it... I think that being it's only a temporary mousse, you may see a slight 'tinge' of color... because it will coat the hair w/ the color instead of penetrating through - but honestly these things are usually nothing by nothing - and on black hair, although you might see a little color... I wouldn't expect anything drastic.



But if you want to give it a try, it won't hurt.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## nounierocks (Aug 2, 2005)

Alright alright, guess what? I tried the color pulse just a couple of hours ago... if you have black hair... you can only use the chilled plum (purple color) or the electric black... but why would you use electric black on already jet black hair? anyways.. the chilled plum doesn't show very well.. you can't really tell.. but when you're in light, it really gives you a good highlighted color.. kind of brownish purple i guess... 'cause trust me, i have wayy black hair.. i guess this product is okay.. too bad it'll wash off sooner than most other products..


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nounierocks* Alright alright, guess what? I tried the color pulse just a couple of hours ago... if you have black hair... you can only use the chilled plum (purple color) or the electric black... but why would you use electric black on already jet black hair? anyways.. the chilled plum doesn't show very well.. you can't really tell.. but when you're in light, it really gives you a good highlighted color.. kind of brownish purple i guess... 'cause trust me, i have wayy black hair.. i guess this product is okay.. too bad it'll wash off sooner than most other products.. Well, at least you can see a little bit



You can also try Beyond the Zone temp. colors (I think they're supposed to last a bit longer than the pulse, IIRC) you can get that at Sallys... and they might have a few different shades you might like


----------



## OhxMyGod x3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah_ i have like blonde hair and i tried the iced cofee yesterday and it made my hair look 2 shades darker with an orange tint. it looks cute. but then today someone told me that their hairstylist said that its bad for your hair and i have natual highlights and my friend told me that it could take out your highlights_ does anyone know if that true?

thanksss


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *OhxMyGod x3* Yeah_ i have like blonde hair and i tried the iced cofee yesterday and it made my hair look 2 shades darker with an orange tint. it looks cute. but then today someone told me that their hairstylist said that its bad for your hair and i have natual highlights and my friend told me that it could take out your highlights_ does anyone know if that true?
thanksss

I wouldnt say that they could take out highlights... only cover them up. Highlights are already bleached of color, so you really can't take anything more out of them, since the pigments are already gone


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 5, 2006)

i had brown hair and i used electric black something, my hair was really black.. maybe 2 days. it fade really fast. and i have some purple in my hair, it never covered it, the purple was more purple. each time you wash your hair its always a mess of color, ..now i dyed it black with real dye.. and i tried color pulse electrick black again to cover my roots one time because i didnt have the time to go to the salon. it didnt work really well. im blonde naturally and my roots was still visible, but brown instead of blonde.

i hated it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* i had brown hair and i used electric black something, my hair was really black.. maybe 2 days. it fade really fast. and i have some purple in my hair, it never covered it, the purple was more purple. each time you wash your hair its always a mess of color, ..now i dyed it black with real dye.. and i tried color pulse electrick black again to cover my roots one time because i didnt have the time to go to the salon. it didnt work really well. im blonde naturally and my roots was still visible, but brown instead of blonde. i hated it.

Wow... quite an array of results there! lol



That stuff is weird... not very consistant - almost like those homemade Kool-Aid dyes



lol


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi,

I've been wanting to use Color Pulse but I heard that it gave someone a purple tint when she used electric black. And she said that color pulse does not wash out in 8-10 shampoos. Is that true for those who have used it?

My natural hair color is black but I've been dyeing it since High School and now it's a reddish brown. I've been wanting to go back to my natural color but I wasn't sure if I would like having it black for good, heehee! So I wanted to try electric black from Color pulse but I'm scared that it's going to leave me with a weird color after I try washing it out because of my current color. Does anyone think it will?

Thanks,

Audra


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jesusluvsu* Hi,
I've been wanting to use Color Pulse but I heard that it gave someone a purple tint when she used electric black. And she said that color pulse does not wash out in 8-10 shampoos. Is that true for those who have used it?

My natural hair color is black but I've been dyeing it since High School and now it's a reddish brown. I've been wanting to go back to my natural color but I wasn't sure if I would like having it black for good, heehee! So I wanted to try electric black from Color pulse but I'm scared that it's going to leave me with a weird color after I try washing it out because of my current color. Does anyone think it will?

Thanks,

Audra





Hey Audra!



You might just want to use a semi permanant hair dye (like ColorSpa) in darkest brown or black... its a little more consistant in the results, &amp; it lasts a bit longer. Plus the regrowth is undetectable.


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks NYAngel98 for the reply!



Have you or anyone else on this forum used Natural instincts? If so, do you think it's better than Colorspa?

Thanks and take care,

Audra


----------



## Marisol (Feb 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jesusluvsu* Thanks NYAngel98 for the reply!



Have you or anyone else on this forum used Natural instincts? If so, do you think it's better than Colorspa?
Thanks and take care,

Audra

Here are some threads that may help.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...estion%21.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...erm+Color.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...+Shampoos.html


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jesusluvsu* Thanks NYAngel98 for the reply!



Have you or anyone else on this forum used Natural instincts? If so, do you think it's better than Colorspa?
Thanks and take care,

Audra

I tried Natural Instincts once... but honestly for me, I think they're a little off with their colors... lol I did this when I was like 15, but "Cinnaberry" (reddish brown) turned out to be BRIGHT MAROON/MAGENTA on my brown hair.



Totally NOT what I was expecting!!! I like the colorspa because the results are more consistant... and it does last longer than the 18 or xxx amt. of shampoos - as long as you aren't using a harsh shampoo.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 28, 2006)

I have used both Colorspa and Natural Instincts and I prefer NI. I have heard that the darker colours tend to last alot longer even though they are semi-permanent. Espresso is a nice shade in NI. There is a black shade but i haven't tried it-mainly the reds/brown reds


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies!



I'll let you girls know how my hair turns out.

Take care buddy bears,

Audra


----------



## soccer_leb (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Yall!

I'm new here. I just put some Loreal Color Pulse in my hair. I think the shade is Iced Coffe? I didnt really do all of my hair. I just wanted to do something to spruce up my natural light brown hair. I put the mousse in very lightly just so it would add some sheen and depth to my hair. So far I am pleased. I didn't want to do anything too noticable.

&lt;&gt;&lt;Loribeth&gt;&lt;&gt;


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *soccer_leb* Hey Yall!I'm new here. I just put some Loreal Color Pulse in my hair. I think the shade is Iced Coffe? I didnt really do all of my hair. I just wanted to do something to spruce up my natural light brown hair. I put the mousse in very lightly just so it would add some sheen and depth to my hair. So far I am pleased. I didn't want to do anything too noticable.

&lt;&gt;&lt;Loribeth&gt;&lt;&gt;

Welcome Loribeth! I'm Janelle from Ny - nice to meet you!


----------



## faerie (Mar 5, 2006)

hey im new!

i have used the loreal colour pulse

i used 'red pulse' to do the front of my fringe

(i had brown all over with a bleached section in the fringe)

i found that the mouse is fantastic as it didnt drip at all while in the dying process

but every time i washed my hair it would drip and go on the towels

it is a rather messy dye.

but i like the idea of it being in a can

cause i didnt need to use all of it at once!

so my overall rating would be 7/10!


----------



## camileizlife (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi I'm new here too




but i have not black but extremely, extremely dark brown hair and i used the chilled plum color of the color pulse and i was fairly pleased with my results. it did just what i was hoping for which was a nice tint that was slightly visible under normal circumstances and beautifully highlighted when in light. it didn't create the mess for me that it did some of you guys but i definitely noticed a pink hue to my water in the shower... lol... that was weird but i guess that's just how non-permanent dyes go. But IMO it looked very nice and subtle.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome Faerie &amp; Camileizlife! Nice to have you with us!





A temporary color like the color pulse will usually come out in the shower because it's only coating the hair with the dye, and not penetrating much into the hair shaft. So as you shampoo, it'll wash out and fade away.


----------



## prettynikki (Dec 16, 2006)

i use the electric black and i love it


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 16, 2006)

Good info here!


----------

